# Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for?



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

Looking to purchase an allroad, somewhere around 2002+... Anything in particular I should watch out for, any common problems, things I should be looking for???
Any links to allroad's buyer's tips or guides??
I had a B5 S4, but sold it at the beginning of the month. 
Thanks in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

I am curious also.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Mehr_PSI)*

Maybe this will help... :


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

Bump for more info.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

Hey guys, stumbled upon this site and thought it might help. Provides some valuable info about the allroad:
http://www.allroadfaq.com/


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

I would try to find one still in factory warranty. Get the VIN #'s and call an Audi dealer and have them provide you with the info on all of what's been done on the services. Coming from a B5 S4 you probably already know some of the weaker points in the 2.7T. I have the tip but given the oppurtunity I would go for a 6 sp. make sure the suspension is self-leveling itself as well. There are a few good mods that can be done DIY (h-sports being the best bang for the buck) Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

Looks like a great website! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Dan-B* »_Hey guys, stumbled upon this site and thought it might help. Provides some valuable info about the allroad:
http://www.allroadfaq.com/


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Mehr_PSI)*

so what exactly is the 402 mod? Do all the Allroads come w/ air susp? Advantages of having air susp over regular?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*

402 mod stands for the 402mm that is measured from the center of the hub on the wheel to the bottom of the fender well. You can adjust this setting by using a vag-com and inputting a different number which tricks the computer on what it thinks is 402mm. I have personally went down as much as 25mm (1 in.) in the front and 20mm in the rear. All allroads have the air suspension and all can be adjusted. I hope this helps.
btw, to minimize the effects of this mod on what it does to the suspension - 15mm lower in the front and 12mm in the rear is pretty typical on what most will do. Much lower and you really start altering camber and alignment.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan-B* »_









So this pic? How far did he go? The owner of it on this site? Thanks for the info that helps. Is the bolt pattern on Allroads the same on any other Audi's?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*

The bolt pattern is 5 X 112, Some other Audi's have this same pattern but even fewer have the same offset. Check out this website, it should give you some useful info.......(nice pics to). To me it looks like they are down over 30mm. I currently am running down 25mm and he looks a little lower.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (k2allroad)*

Thanks again for the info. This the site you were talking about?... http://www.allroadfaq.com . How much heavier are they than a S4 avant?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*

That's a great site. As far as weight I do not know for sure but I'm sure it will not be too hard to find out that info.......make no mistake about it though, the allroad is a heavy pig, but with some h-sports sways, chip, 402 mod, and some upgraded performane wheels and tires and you are well on your way. Plus it's a great high speed highway cruiser.......not to mention the semi-offroad capability.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (k2allroad)*

Well have been looking at the S4 avant for a while. They are kinda hard to find and there are a few more Allroads available. The hard thing is finding either one of them in manual. I like the looks of both. When it comes to modding, I have a MKII for that. Plus Audi's are more expensive to mod. Wheels, exhaust, suspension(402 if I get the Allroad), and a chip is probably all I would do. I'm still a college kid. I miss the refinement of the MKIV that I had before. Its still about 6 months away from purchasing anything. I just like to get the research out of the way. Thanks for the help K2.
S4 weight 3704
Allroad weight 4167




_Modified by VdubbG at 11:31 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*

does the allroad wight includr the keg-o-beer


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbG* »_Well have been looking at the S4 avant for a while. They are kinda hard to find and there are a few more Allroads available. The hard thing is finding either one of them in manual. I like the looks of both. When it comes to modding, I have a MKII for that. Plus Audi's are more expensive to mod. Wheels, exhaust, suspension(402 if I get the Allroad), and a chip is probably all I would do. I'm still a college kid. I miss the refinement of the MKIV that I had before. Its still about 6 months away from purchasing anything. I just like to get the research out of the way. Thanks for the help K2.
S4 weight 3704
Allroad weight 4167
_Modified by VdubbG at 11:31 AM 6-30-2006_

Git'r done, Wes.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_Git'r done, Wes.








 Jeez you are everywhere.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbG* »_ Jeez you are everywhere.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I fear you underestimate my sneakiness.


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

I am also looking to get in to a allroad, in like 3 months. I am trying to decided weather i want the 2.7 or the 4.2. Anyone have view points on either? I will be coming from a 6 speed so i know if i got the 2.7 i would try to get a 6 speed and chip it, but is the 4.2 enough? I know you can chip the 4.2 as well and its make good HP, but for longevity what do you guys think will hold up better the 4.2 or 2.7?


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

As someone who works on audis everyday....Get the 4.2 V8.


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (VdubbG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbG* »_
S4 weight 3704
Allroad weight 4167


The Allroad is a much larger vehicle than a S4/A4 Avant....size wise it is much closer to the A6 Avant.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Size wise it is closer to the A6 avant because it is an A6 avant. Your only difference is the air suspension and the fender flares, bumper, ect. As far as it operating systems and chassis and body it is an A6 avant.


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

What rims can you put on the allroad. I know it is 5x112 but whats the deal with the offset? I have A8 reps that i have on my VW and i am trying to figure out if i can keep them and put them on the allroad, because they are cross drilled to 5x100 and 5x120.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (Dan-B)*

I was considering a C5 allroad, a 4.2 V8 instead of the 2.7 V6, because the V8's better design choice of chain driven valve gear, as opposed to the V6's belt that needs periodic replacement.
Then I looked at the C6 Avant, even though it's only available with the 3.2 VR6 in the US, one can order the optional adjustable air suspension.
So I assume a C6 allroad can be built, just the body kit is needed to complete the package.
The C6 also has a more modern interior and exterior, and has bixenon adaptive headlights.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (d00d)*

they are building the C6 allroad, but only for Europe for now. There is talk of bringing it over next year but without the air suspension (I guess it would be close to $60K if they imported it as is. Check out the galleries here for some great pics.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (k2allroad)*

Yes, I heard they are thinking of bringing it to the US too.
Without the air suspension it's just an Avant with a body kit.
allroad=Avant+air suspension+body kit
Better yet, allroad=Avant+air suspension+body kit+diesel


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Looking to get into an allroad, what should I look for? (d00d)*

you said the magic word.......diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

hey guys...vw owner here.....didnt mean to impose but yo' that allroad is the bomb. but the majority havent the slightest clue what they're about...
...i'm glad you guys own them and know about them but whats the average price and the lowest i could find one for?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (waterboy86)*

you can usually find higher-mileage cars for a bit under $20k... CPO cars are selling for $30-35k


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

Sheesh!...too bad the gas mileage isnt worth the price


----------

